# South Bay Rides?



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm visiting friends and family in the South Bay area next weekend. I'm bringing my road bike with me. Looking for 30-50 mile routes in the area. Nothing crazy for climbing (aka, max 5-6% gradient). Prefer roads with bike lanes/shoulders and/or low traffic. I live in the O.C. and grew up on rural WI roads. Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

What town in the south bay? Its a big area.


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm staying in San Jose by the airport, but will have my car.


----------



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

Interestingly, I recently moved here from WI, thus my preference is for quiet country roads. I haven't found many country roads with nice shoulders, but there's plenty of roads that have fairly quiet traffic.

A nice spot in the San Jose area is Calaveras Road / Felter Road. Lots of climbing but it's not steep (plus sweet views near the top of Sierra Road). I've also found the Stevens Canyon area in Cupertino is very popular. Lots of options depending on how much / how steep you want to climb (my favorite is Montebello Road, but it might be on the steep end). Compared to WI, you're going to be climbing a lot on almost any route. The one flat route I know of is the Coyote Creek trail, which starts in San Jose and goes fairly far.


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks, Patrick! I ended up riding Stevens Canyon Road and Congress Springs Road a few times. Longer than climbs in southern WI and steeper than those in SoCal. Nice to have the shade though...


----------

